

A Cyclists Encounter Wit an Indecisive Google Self Driving Car - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.roboticstrends.com/article/a_cyclists_encounter_with_an_indecisive_google_self_driving_car

======
ohitsdom
Really impressive software running these vehicles, and interesting to read how
it handles these cases.

An interesting comment was made in another HN thread- when the streets are
filled with self-driving cars, pedestrians will be able to step out into the
street without looking, knowing cars are programmed to stop.

------
erikpukinskis
Self driving cars will be a godsend for cyclists. Just last month a friend of
mine got run off the road by a car. So many motorists don't know how to pass a
bike legally it's crazy.

------
perfmode
link to the cyclist's OP:

[http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-
discussion/...](http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-
discussion/encounter-google-car-today-349240.html)

------
angersock
I just have this hilarious mental image of a cyclist and a white car just
inching forward back and forth into an intersection. Delightful.

~~~
kayfox
This is what I was thinking:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aIfarMPmPQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aIfarMPmPQ)

------
eonw
seems like an reasonable issue, i dont know what bicyclists, and cars for that
matter, are doing sometimes either.

